# penicillin and scours



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Does penicillin cause scours? If so, should I be giving the goats probios or something similar while on the pencillin?

Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I would think that Probiotics certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Typically penicillin does not cause scours. Are you treating a kid and what are you treating the goat with penicillin for? How much did you use?

There are lots of things that can cause scours but I have never known Penicillin to be one of them (if used properly). You may need to investigate further into what else it may be. If it is a kid could it be Coccidia? Did you recently have a change in diet? Is the animal stressed from something else (maybe for what you are treating it with the penicillin)? Have you kept the medicine refrigerated? 

Without knowing some more details, I would have to say it isn't the penicillin.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never heard of penicillin causing scours either. I'd suspect Coccidia as well if it is a kid.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I've never had scours in a kid until having my new guy home for almost 3 weeks. I noticed runny poop down his legs so I watch him for a bit and yep he was getting diarrhea. 

I put GSE (grapefruit seed extract) in his water, by that evening we had berries again. Yes!

I put GSE in all my goats' waters a few times a year and the only loose stools I've had were from putting my old rescued doe (that I lost this spring) out on rich pasture too quickly.

GSE is another item I never leave home without.

I'm getting a older wether tomorrow! He'll get GSE in his water right away.

HTH


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

GSE from a health food store?? 

Sounds like a good one.

I am looking at a long trip with mine in Sept, and will add that.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

> GSE from a health food store??


Yep!

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## BLevingston (Jul 8, 2013)

Have learned a lot from everyone here & need help again! Have a goat that's been on a lush green grass / brush & has come down with scours. They were in west Texas with not much grass - so think that's the culprit - have wormed 3 weeks ago with Ivermectin, have isolated sick goat given water & hay (no feed) 10grams of probiotic & d ranch with Gatorade. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well as long as you keep water in front of him and he is drinking, scours are not a real big deal. I agree the green is most likely the cause. So try to limit his intake in that regard for the first week or two just so he can get used to it. But a nice stemmy alfalfa would add a lot of fiber and that will slow down his digestive track.


----------

